# هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2008)

هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



فعلا هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟

هل حاولت أن تبقي عيناك جافة من الدموع في دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسيه؟ 

هل جربت أن ترفع راية التحدي فيوجه حظك العاثر؟هل فكرت بأن الدنيا  و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها ؟




هل حاولت أن تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه أحزانك ولو بابتسامة؟


هل حاولت أنتعايش الفرح برغم حزنك الذي يسكنك؟هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك وتمنعها من السقوط ؟


هل فكرت بأن الحياة واحدة وحاولت أن تجعلها ذكرى جميلة؟

,,,,* تســاؤلات كثيرة تمر بمخيلتي ,,,,*فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أنتسبقه مرارة الحزن !!


فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوجفيه إلى السعـــادةفي زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية فإلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا ؟


فلقدأصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه ليكتمها بين أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور  لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي"يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي ونبدأ بطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا" 
..لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد !!​


----------



## the servant (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*

موضوع رائع استاذتنا,,

اعتقد في رأي الخاص الدموع تكون هباء للبكاء علي اي شي بأستثناء خطايا الانسان لأن اي دموع تذرف علي اي شئ حتي لو كان غالي فانها لا تفيد الانسان بالعكس تحزنة اما البكاء علي خطايانا والحزن عليها يريح النفس ويبث السلام والفرح فيها,,رب المجد يبارك حياتك بكل نعمة سمائية


----------



## vetaa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*

جميل يا كاندتى
بس برضة تعرفى
انا لما اقعد فترة مبكيش بشتاق للدموع:t33:

حلو زيك يا كاندتى
الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*



frai قال:


> موضوع رائع استاذتنا,,
> 
> اعتقد في رأي الخاص الدموع تكون هباء للبكاء علي اي شي بأستثناء خطايا الانسان لأن اي دموع تذرف علي اي شئ حتي لو كان غالي فانها لا تفيد الانسان بالعكس تحزنة اما البكاء علي خطايانا والحزن عليها يريح النفس ويبث السلام والفرح فيها,,رب المجد يبارك حياتك بكل نعمة سمائية



شكراااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*



vetaa قال:


> جميل يا كاندتى
> بس برضة تعرفى
> انا لما اقعد فترة مبكيش بشتاق للدموع:t33:
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا فيتا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*

موضوع جميل جدا ا كاندي بس صعب ان الاحد يوقف دموعه لانها هي االمنفذ الوحيد ليا انا مش يقدر اتكلم مع حد فببكي علشان اخرج ممن اي حاجة مضايقاني فالدموع هي قطرات ولكنها كلمات تعبر عما بداخلي


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*

*اللة يا كاندى الموضوع رائع جدا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*

*جميل اووي يا كاندي*
*اكيد الانسانم بيجرب وبيحاول كتير انه يمسك دموعه*
*لكن السوال الاهم هلي كل مره بيحاول فيها بيقدر ينجح*
*ميرسي ليكي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*

*ميرسي ليكى على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ا كاندي بس صعب ان الاحد يوقف دموعه لانها هي االمنفذ الوحيد ليا انا مش يقدر اتكلم مع حد فببكي علشان اخرج ممن اي حاجة مضايقاني فالدموع هي قطرات ولكنها كلمات تعبر عما بداخلي



لكن فى ناس دموعهم عزيزه عليهم اوى فعلا بس بالساهل تنزل

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *اللة يا كاندى الموضوع رائع جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميل اووي يا كاندي*
> *اكيد الانسانم بيجرب وبيحاول كتير انه يمسك دموعه*
> *لكن السوال الاهم هلي كل مره بيحاول فيها بيقدر ينجح*
> *ميرسي ليكي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *ربنا يباركك*​




اكيد هو وقدرته 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ميرو​


----------



## candy shop (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> *ميرسي ليكى على الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا ماريان​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (19 مايو 2008)

*هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*



هل حاولت أن تبقي عيناك جافة من الدموع في دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسيه؟


هل جربت أن ترفع راية التحدي في وجه حظك العاثر؟

هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟
هل حاولت أن تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه أحزانك ولو بابتسامة؟
هل حاولت أن تعايش الفرح برغم حزنك الذي يسكنك؟

هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك وتمنعها من السقوط ؟
هل فكرت بأن الحياة واحدة وحاولت أن تجعلها ذكرى جميلة؟

,,,,* تســاؤلات كثيرة تمر بمخيلتي ,,,,*

فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أن تسبقه مرارة الحزن !!
فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوج فيه إلى السعـــادة

في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية

فإلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا ؟
فلقد أصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه

ليكتمها بين أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور لا لتذهب

فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي

يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي ونبدأبطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا ..
لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد !!​


----------



## وليم تل (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

الدموع ليست ضعفا فهى تسيل
للحظة فراق او الم واحيانا لفرح
فهى تغسل كل شىء فينا روحنا وقلوبنا
ومن لا يستطيع ان يدمع فهو انسان بلا روح
ولكن الاجمل والقوة عندما نجففها ونحول 
الحزن لسعادة والفشل لنجاح ونحقق للراحل
ما كان يتمناة فينا هنا تكون دموع أمل ورجاء بلا تشاؤم
وشكرا نيفين ثروت
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## sunny man (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

كلمات جميلة تنبض بمشاعر رقيقة و حس مرهف


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*



> فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أن تسبقه مرارة الحزن !!
> فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوج فيه إلى السعـــادة
> 
> في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية


 
الله عليكي يا فينا
بجد موضوعك اكثر من رائع يمس القلب 
ولكن ستبقي التساؤلات دائما بلا اجابه محدده
غير انه يوجد امل في شخص واحد فقط وهو يسوع المسيح الحي
لكي تتغيير حياتنا من الحزن الي الفرح
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

موضوع جميل يا نيفين



> إلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا ؟
> فلقد أصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه
> ليكتمها بين أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور لا لتذهب
> فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي
> ...


صحيح يا نيفين 
اذا اردنا النجاح فى مستقبلنا يجب عدم النظر الى اوجعنا بل الاستفادة من خبرات ماضينا لنكون افضل فى المستقبل




> الدموع ليست ضعفا فهى تسيل
> للحظة فراق او الم واحيانا لفرح
> فهى تغسل كل شىء فينا روحنا وقلوبنا
> ومن لا يستطيع ان يدمع فهو انسان بلا روح


اعجبنى هذا الجزء من تعليقك يا ويليم


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

انا من رأيى أن عيووون لا تبكى تدل على قلوب لا  تنبض ..فالدموع أ حساس انسانى رائع  يدل على ان هذا الانسان حى ومشاعره يقظه ......ولكننا لا يجب ان نستسلم لدموعنا وتكون هى نهاية المطاف  أى اننا لا نكتفى بها  .. فلا يجب ان نستسلم لضعفنا ويأسنا واحباطنا  أو لاى مشاعر  سلبيه أخرى . 
ميرررسى يا نيفين وربنا يبارك حيا تك ... موضوع رائع .


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

حقيقى موضوع جميل  نفين ربنا بياركك


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

*موضعك راااااائع جداااا  يانيفين 

ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

عندك حق فى كلامك يا وليم
ربنا يباركك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

ميرسى يا سانى مان
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

ميرسى يا فينا
ربنا يخليكى ليا
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

ميرسى يا دونتى
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

ميرسى ليك يا سندباد
ربنا يباركك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

ميرسى يا فيبى
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

*ياربى*
*يا أمى بقى ارحمى شوية *
*بقولك فى مبتدئيييين هناااااااا*
**
*بدى هلا كتبت ها الموضوع لاقيت المشرفة الجميلة دونا حذفتة *
*ياستى احنا مش محتاجين كتير*
**
*مجرد فرصة بس جنبكم *
**
*موضوع حلو *
*بقولها وامرى لله *
*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل يا فيينا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sosana (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل وقفت امام دموعك يوما*

موضوع حلو اوووووووي بجد
وكلامه فوق الرائع
ميرسي يا نفين


----------



## *malk (26 أغسطس 2008)

*قف فى وجة دموعك*

_هل حاولت ان تبقى عيناك جافة من الدموع فى دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسية._
_هل جربت ان ترفع راية التحدى فى وجة حظك العاثر؟_
_هل فكرت ان الدنيا حقيرة ولا تستحق ان نحزن من اجلها؟_
_هل حاولت ان تقف وقفة صارمة فى وجة احزانك؟_
_هل حاولت ان تعيش الفرح فى وجة حزنك الذى يسكنك؟_
_هل جربت ان تقف فى وجة دموعك وتمنعها من السقووط؟_
_هل فكرت ان الحياة واحدة وحاولت ان تجعلها زكرى جميلة؟_
_*تساؤلات كثيرة مرت بمخيلتى*_
_فلا اعلم ان كان للفرح طعم دون ان تسبقة مرارة الحزن_
_فالايام تمضى والاحزان تتزاحم بداخلنا..فى زمن نحن احوج فية الى السعادة_
_فى زمن كثرت فية تلك القلوب القاسية_
_فالى متى ونحن لانجيد الا الاستسلام فى شتى امورنا؟_
_فلقد اصبح لكل منا موطنا من الحزن يسكنة_
_ويضع الاقفال والاغلال علية ليكتمها بين احضانة واذا اختنقت يخرجها لترى النور_
_فلم لانرسم اوجاعنا على ورقة النسيان ونضعها فى ادراج الرياح لكى يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفى ونبدا طريقا جديدا يكون فية التفاؤل هدفنا_
_لكى لا تسيطر الاحزان علينا من جديد!!!!_​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



​


----------



## emy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

*حلو اوى يا كيكى الموضوع *
*اممممممممم*
*حكايه اقدر اقف قدام دموعى دى *
*هو ممكن امنعها قدام حد لكن مقدرش امنعها انها تنزل اصلا *
*بحس ان الواحد لما بيخرج دموعه دى بجد بيرتاح كتير *
*وااوقات كتير بتعبر اكتر من الكلام عن حاجات كتير جوايا*​


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



keky قال:


> _هل حاولت ان تبقى عيناك جافة من الدموع فى دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسية._
> _هل جربت ان ترفع راية التحدى فى وجة حظك العاثر؟_
> _هل فكرت ان الدنيا حقيرة ولا تستحق ان نحزن من اجلها؟_
> _هل حاولت ان تقف وقفة صارمة فى وجة احزانك؟_
> ...





جميل اووى يا كيكى الموضوع دة


بصراحة انا يا ما حاولت ولكن لم استطيع

ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

_



			فلم لانرسم اوجاعنا على ورقة النسيان ونضعها فى ادراج الرياح لكى يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفى ونبدا طريقا جديدا يكون فية التفاؤل هدفنا
لكى لا تسيطر الاحزان علينا من جديد!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يارب كن حصن حياتى
مشكوووووره على الموضوع ​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*




> _فلقد اصبح لكل منا موطنا من الحزن يسكنة
> _




موضوع جميل جدا ياكى كى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

كلام جميل جدا وانا كمان فكرت كتير بكل كلمة كتبتيها بس كل ما حاول افرح وانسى احزاني بيصير معي شي بيخلني ارجع احزن من جديد 
يا رب لا تتخلى عني انا بحاجتك كتير


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

موضوع راااااائع يا كوكي
ميرسي يا حبيبتي على الكلمات الجامدة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



مورا مارون قال:


> ​


 
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



emy قال:


> *حلو اوى يا كيكى الموضوع *
> 
> *اممممممممم*
> *حكايه اقدر اقف قدام دموعى دى *
> ...


 
صح ياايمى
نورتى يا حبيبتى


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



dodi lover قال:


> جميل اووى يا كيكى الموضوع دة
> 
> 
> بصراحة انا يا ما حاولت ولكن لم استطيع
> ...


 
ربنا معاك يا دودى
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يارب كن حصن حياتى_
> ااامين
> 
> _مشكوووووره على الموضوع _​


ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياكى كى
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو
نورت


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



rana1981 قال:


> كلام جميل جدا وانا كمان فكرت كتير بكل كلمة كتبتيها بس كل ما حاول افرح وانسى احزاني بيصير معي شي بيخلني ارجع احزن من جديد
> يا رب لا تتخلى عني انا بحاجتك كتير


 
ربنا معاكى يارنا ويفرحك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



sosana قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا كوكي
> ميرسي يا حبيبتي على الكلمات الجامدة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر


----------



## فونتالولو (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
موضوع جميل جدا ياكى كى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك _


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع _
> _موضوع جميل جدا ياكى كى _
> _مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع _
> _ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك _


 
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

ان الدموع اعصار


لا يستطيع أحد ان يقف احد بمواجهتة


ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## *malk (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



dodi lover قال:


> ان الدموع اعصار​
> 
> 
> لا يستطيع أحد ان يقف احد بمواجهتة​
> ...


* ميرسى لمرورك يادودى*
*نورت*


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

*موضوع جميل اووي يا كيكي *
*بس تنفيذه صعب*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## *malk (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل اووي يا كيكي *
> 
> *بس تنفيذه صعب*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي *
> ...


* ايوة تنفيذة صعب*
*بس ممكن بالتدرييييب*
*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*
*نورتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

*أذا كانت الدموع  لمجرد وقت قصير لا مانع منها لاننا بشر ولكن الاهم الا تصبح هى كل ما لدينا وقتها تصبح وسيلة هدم وعجز  .........ميرررسى يا كيكى على الموضوع وربنا معاكى يا قمررررى .​*


----------



## *malk (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



dona nabil قال:


> *أذا كانت الدموع لمجرد وقت قصير لا مانع منها لاننا بشر ولكن الاهم الا تصبح هى كل ما لدينا وقتها تصبح وسيلة هدم وعجز .........ميرررسى يا كيكى على الموضوع وربنا معاكى يا قمررررى .​*


جبتى المفيد يادونتى
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى


----------



## Nana&Jesus (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

انى ارى ان الدموع احساس طبيعى يعبر عن ما يجرح المشاعر لان عدم نزولها يسبب الاحساس بالاكتاب والوحدة الشديدة ومع كل هذه الدموع الغزيرة يسوع لم ولن يتركنا لانه قال تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثاقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم


----------



## sameh7610 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*

*موضوع جميل اوووى كيكى

ويخلى الواحد يكون عنده امل

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## *malk (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



nana&jesus قال:


> انى ارى ان الدموع احساس طبيعى يعبر عن ما يجرح المشاعر لان عدم نزولها يسبب الاحساس بالاكتاب والوحدة الشديدة ومع كل هذه الدموع الغزيرة يسوع لم ولن يتركنا لانه قال تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثاقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم


ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة دى يانانا


----------



## *malk (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوووى كيكى​*
> 
> *ويخلى الواحد يكون عنده امل*​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​


 ميرسى ياسامح
ربنا معااك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قف فى وجة دموعك*



keky قال:


> _هل حاولت ان تبقى عيناك جافة من الدموع فى دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسية._
> _هل جربت ان ترفع راية التحدى فى وجة حظك العاثر؟_
> _هل فكرت ان الدنيا حقيرة ولا تستحق ان نحزن من اجلها؟_
> _هل حاولت ان تقف وقفة صارمة فى وجة احزانك؟_
> ...


ميرسى يا كيكى الموضوع جميل جدا بس معتقدش اقدر امنع دموعى انها تنزل  بس مش بتنزل دموعى الا لسبب جامد  ووجعنى من جوايا


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

* 

هل حاولت أن تبقي عيناك جافة من الدموع في دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسيه؟

هل جربت أن ترفع راية التحدي في وجه حظك العاثر؟

هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟
هل حاولت أن تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه أحزانك ولو بابتسامة؟
هل حاولت أن تعايش الفرح برغم حزنك الذي يسكنك؟

هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك وتمنعها من السقوط ؟
هل فكرت بأن الحياة واحدة وحاولت أن تجعلها ذكرى جميلة؟

,,,,* تســاؤلات كثيرة تمر بمخيلتي ,,,,*

فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أن تسبقه مرارة الحزن !!
فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوج فيه إلى السعـــادة

في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية

فإلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا ؟
فلقد أصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه

ليكتمها بين أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور لا لتذهب

فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي

يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي ونبدأ بطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا ..
لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد


بربنا الحبيب
يسوع*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

_



في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا ما يحرمنا من قلب يسووووووووووووع
موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا




_​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

جميل موضوعك اخت  happy angel
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

موضوع جميل اوووووووى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## totty (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

*كلمات جميله خالص

ميرسى لحضرتك*​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

جميلة اوى امنا الغالية
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

حقا هابى انجل
موضوع رائع لانة يجسد لنا الحياة
بما فيها من افراح واطراح علينا ان قبلها
كما هى ولكن الاروع كيف نحول احزاننا الى افراح
ونحول دموعنا الى ضحكات تعلوا فوق السحاب
بعدم الخضوع والسكينة لاحزاننا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره...........*

_كلمات رائعه جدااا

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2009)

*هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*

*
هل حاولت أن تبقي عيناك جافة من
الدموع في دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسيه

هل جربت أن ترفع راية التحدي فيوجه حظك العاثر

هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن منأجلها

هل حاولت أن تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه أحزانك ولو بابتسامة

هل حاولت أن
تعايش الفرح برغم حزنك الذي يسكنك

هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك وتمنعها من
السقوط 

هل فكرت بأن الحياة واحدة وحاولت أن تجعلها ذكرى جميلة

تســاؤلات كثيرة تمر بمخيلتي..........فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أنتسبقه مرارة الحزن !!

فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوج
فيه إلى السعـــادة

في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية

فإلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا 

فلقدأصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه

ليكتمها بين
أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور لا لتذهب

فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي

"يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي
ونبدأبطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا"

لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد !!




ويكون في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك و من انزعاجك
و من العبوديه القاسيه التي استعبدت بها
(اشعياء3:14) ​*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*

موضوع رااااااااا ئع جداااااااا

شكرا جزيلا

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*

ؤاااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااا يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا هابي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*

موضوع جميــــــــل جدا يا هابى 

تســـلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*

*مش بينفع فى كل المواقف فى مواقف قاسية جدا زى ماتفقد عزيز عليك مثلازى والدى صعب اقف قدام حزن زى دة*
*ميرسى هابى*


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟ هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك؟ 

هل حاولت أن تبقي عيناك جافة من الدموع في دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسيه؟

هل جربت أن ترفع راية التحدي في وجه حظك العاثر؟

هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟

هل حاولت أن تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه أحزانك ولو بابتسامة؟

هل حاولت أن تعايش الفرح برغم حزنك الذي يسكنك؟

هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك وتمنعها من السقوط ؟

هل فكرت بأن الحياة واحدة وحاولت أن تجعلها ذكرى جميلة؟

,,,,* تســاؤلات كثيرة تمر بمخيلتي ,,,,*

فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أن تسبقه مرارة الحزن !!

فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوج فيه إلى السعـــادة 

في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية 

فإلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا ؟

فلقد أصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه

ليكتمها بين أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور لا لتذهب 

فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي

يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي ونبدأبطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا ..

لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد !!



منقول



هل حاولت أن تبقي عيناك جافة من الدموع في دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسيه؟

هل جربت أن ترفع راية التحدي في وجه حظك العاثر؟

هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟

هل حاولت أن تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه أحزانك ولو بابتسامة؟

هل حاولت أن تعايش الفرح برغم حزنك الذي يسكنك؟

هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك وتمنعها من السقوط ؟

هل فكرت بأن الحياة واحدة وحاولت أن تجعلها ذكرى جميلة؟

,,,,* تســاؤلات كثيرة تمر بمخيلتي ,,,,*

فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أن تسبقه مرارة الحزن !!

فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوج فيه إلى السعـــادة 

في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية 

فإلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا ؟

فلقد أصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه

ليكتمها بين أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور لا لتذهب 

فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي

يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي ونبدأبطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا ..

لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد !!



منقول
​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااا ليك يا نهيسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## totty (7 مارس 2009)

* موضوع جميل خالص

ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع فعلا رائع جدا
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااائع جدااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع يا النهيسى

شكراااااااا

ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
 
​ ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رااااااااا ئع جداااااااا
> 
> شكرا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*



candy shop قال:


> ؤاااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااا يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا هابي​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميــــــــل جدا يا هابى
> 
> تســـلم ايدك
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل فعلا جربت تقف فى وجه دموعك ؟*



grges monir قال:


> *مش بينفع فى كل المواقف فى مواقف قاسية جدا زى ماتفقد عزيز عليك مثلازى والدى صعب اقف قدام حزن زى دة*
> *ميرسى هابى*


----------



## M a r i a m (7 أغسطس 2009)

*يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*



*


*يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*​





*:نعم*

*لآ تستبعد حدوث أي شئ ...*
*أن يـجرحك .. شخص وتبكي ..*
*ثمـ يأتي .. ويقول .. ـ دموعكـ غآليه ـ*


*أن تحب .. وتخلص .. وتوفي ..*
*ويأتي من أحببته.. (( لينثر .. على قبركـ آلتراب !!!! ))*




*أن تخلصـَ في عملك وتنجز .. الشي آلكثير ..!!*
*ثم يأتي ( خصمكـ ) يقول .. * لولآي لم تفعل ذلك ..!!*



*



*




*أن تنجح .. وتتفوق >> وتصعد القمم ..!!*
*وبـ ع ـد ذلك يخونك الحظـ .. ** يآله من حظ ..ّّ*





*أن تجول بأفكارك فتتخطى حآجز آلخيآل ..*
*فـ عندمآ تفيق .. يصبح كُل شئ حقيقةـ .*


*



*




*يتكلمون .. وهمـ الصآدقون .. * ولكن !!*
*بقلوبهمـ .. (( تبآ لكمـ يآ منآفقون ..××*





*تشتمـ وتلعن .. وأيضاً تبصق وتوجه سيلاً*
*من الاتهامآت .. لشخصٍ هو أنت في المرآه ..))*



*



*




*ممكن .. أن تحب .. ثم تكتشف .. من أحببت ،،*
*لآيقدر قيمه الحب ..))*




*



*




*أن تكون .. ذا قلم جريئ ومبدع ..!!*
*ولآ أحد يشيد لكـ بهذا الابداع ..‘‘‘*


*



*





*أن يكون لك .. ضمير حي*
*ولآ احد يسغرب بهذآ الامتلاك .. الذي بات من العدم ..!!*

*



*





*كل شي بحيآتنآ .. ممكن ..***
*فلا تستبعد حدوث أي شي .. !!*


*فهذا هو القدر معي ..))*
*أهذا السبيل الذي أراده ليـا القدر ..!! كلما أتعرف على أشخآص أحبهم ..!*
*وأحترمهم ..!*


*يحولوآ قلبي .. الذي بين ضلوعي ..!!*
*متأرجحآ على سآق شجره خريف مصفره ..""*

*مآذآ أصنع لهمـ .. ؟؟*
*أقدم لهم كل آلمحبه والاحترآم .. وفجأة ..*
*بكلامهم الجآرح .. الذي يجلعني أبقى في مهدي ..!! خآل ، بآرد ، ضال ..*

*يقضة .. طوآل الليل .. تفكيرآ فيـ (( كيفـ أتعآمل مع البشر )) ؟؟*

*إن طيبتي .. ليس لها وثيقه أو هويه ..*
*إن محبه آلنآس .. وأحترامهمـ صعب .. حتى الموت ..!!*
*لانهم .. يريدونك كما يحبون ..!*

*ولكن .. أنآ سوفـ أبقى ـ أنآ .. (( كمآ تربيت ..!!*
*لذا .. لآ تتغيروا .. ولو حدث ,,*
*أي شي معكم ..!!*



منقول:smile02 ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




> *أن يكون لك .. ضمير حي
> ولآ احد يسغرب بهذآ الامتلاك .. الذي بات من العدم ..!!
> *




روووووووووعه يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## وليم تل (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا مريم
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> *ولكن .. أنآ سوفـ أبقى ـ أنآ .. (( كمآ تربيت ..!!
> لذا .. لآ تتغيروا .. ولو حدث ,,*
> *أي شي معكم ..!!*


*موضوعك بمنتهى الروعة يا مريم*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## yousteka (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*

*

*​


*يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*​ 





*:نعم*​*

لآ تستبعد حدوث أي شئ ...
أن يـجرحك .. شخص وتبكي ..
ثمـ يأتي .. ويقول .. ـ دموعكـ غآليه ـ​ 




​ 



أن تحب .. وتخلص .. وتوفي ..
ويأتي من أحببته.. (( لينثر .. على قبركـ آلتراب !!!! ))​ 




​ 



أن تخلصـَ في عملك وتنجز .. الشي آلكثير ..!!
ثم يأتي ( خصمكـ ) يقول .. * لولآي لم تفعل ذلك ..!!​ 




​ 



أن تنجح .. وتتفوق >> وتصعد القمم ..!!
وبـ ع ـد ذلك يخونك الحظـ .. ** يآله من حظ ..ّّ​ 




​ 



أن تجول بأفكارك فتتخطى حآجز آلخيآل ..
فـ عندمآ تفيق .. يصبح كُل شئ حقيقةـ .​ 



​ 



يتكلمون .. وهمـ الصآدقون .. * ولكن !!
بقلوبهمـ .. (( تبآ لكمـ يآ منآفقون ..××​ 




​ 


تشتمـ وتلعن .. وأيضاً تبصق وتوجه سيلاً
من الاتهامآت .. لشخصٍ هو أنت في المرآه ..))​ 




​ 



ممكن .. أن تحب .. ثم تكتشف .. من أحببت ،،
لآيقدر قيمه الحب ..))​ 





​ 



أن تكون .. ذا قلم جريئ ومبدع ..!!
ولآ أحد يشيد لكـ بهذا الابداع ..‘‘‘​ 




​ 



أن يكون لك .. ضمير حي
ولآ احد يستغرب بهذآ الامتلاك .. الذي بات من العدم ..!!​ 




​ 



كل شي بحيآتنآ .. ممكن ..**
فلا تستبعد حدوث أي شي .. !!​ 

فهذا هو القدر معي ..))
أهذا السبيل الذي أراده ليـ القدر ..!! كلما أتعرف على أشخآص أحبهم ..!
وأحترمهم ..!​ 

يحولوآ قلبي .. الذي بين ضلوعي ..!!
متأرجحآ على سآق شجره خريف مصفره ..""​ 
مآذآ أصنع لهمـ .. ؟؟
أقدم لهم كل آلمحبه والاحترآم .. وفجأة ..
بكلامهم الجآرح .. الذي يجلعني أبقى في مهدي ..!! خآل ، بآرد ، ضال ..​ 
يقضة .. طوآل الليل .. تفكيرآ فيـ (( كيفـ أتعآمل مع البشر )) ؟؟​ 
إن طيبتي .. ليس لها وثيقه أو هويه ..
إن محبه آلنآس .. وأحترامهمـ صعب .. حتى الموت ..!!
لانهم .. يريدونك كما يحبون ..!​ 
ولكن .. أنآ سوفـ أبقى ـ أنآ .. (( كمآ تربيت ..!!
لذا .. لآ تتغيروا .. ولو حدث ,,
أي شي معكم ..!!​*​ 
*

*​

*

*​​


ويبقى السؤال لكم يا احلى اعضاء كيف التعامل مع البشر؟​ 
وهل يجب ان تكون هناك حدود لثقتنا في من حولنا؟​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ويبقى السؤال لكم يا احلى اعضاء كيف التعامل مع البشر؟
التعامل مع الناس يكون حسب بمحبة لكل الناس كما اوصانا الله
«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 
لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 
فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. 
+
لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّامِعُونَ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ 
بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ فَاعْرِضْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً وَمَنْ أَخَذَ رِدَاءَكَ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْهُ ثَوْبَكَ أَيْضاً. 
وَكُلُّ مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَخَذَ الَّذِي لَكَ فَلاَ تُطَالِبْهُ. 
وَكَمَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ هَكَذَا. 
وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ. 
وَإِذَا أَحْسَنْتُمْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُحْسِنُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا. 
وَإِنْ أَقْرَضْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرْجُونَ أَنْ تَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُقْرِضُونَ الْخُطَاةَ لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمُ الْمِثْلَ. 
بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ
فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ. 
وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ. 
أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ». 
طبعا بعد كلام الله لنا لا يوجد الي كلام
وهل يجب ان تكون هناك حدود لثقتنا في من حولنا؟
لا بد من وضع حدود للثقة بمن نتعامل معهم
هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسَطِ ذِئَابٍ فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ. *


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*

*لانهم .. يريدونك كما يحبون ..!​ 
ولكن .. أنآ سوفـ أبقى ـ أنآ .. (( كمآ تربيت ..!!
لذا .. لآ تتغيروا .. ولو حدث ,,
أي شي معكم ..!!


هذا هو الكلام الصيح والصح

لانه للناس اذواق كثيرة

فلو اردنا ان نكون كما يريدوننا

حتما سنضيع شكرا يوستيكا

سلام المسيح معك دائما






​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*



> ممكن .. أن تحب .. ثم تكتشف .. من أحببت ،،
> لآيقدر قيمه الحب ..))



طبعا لازم يكون فى حدود للثقة

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora83 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*

*ولكن .. أنآ سوفـ أبقى ـ أنآ .. (( كمآ تربيت ..!!*
*لذا .. لآ تتغيروا .. ولو حدث ,,*
*أي شي معكم ..!!*




*موضوع مؤلم اوى *

*ميرسى ليكى *​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*

*كل حاجه بحدود بتبقى غايه فى الروعه *​ 
*ميرسى يوستيكا على الموضوع الرائع ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))*




> إن طيبتي .. ليس لها وثيقه أو هويه ..
> إن محبه آلنآس .. وأحترامهمـ صعب .. حتى الموت ..!!
> لانهم .. يريدونك كما يحبون ..!


 
لا كما يحبون 
بالفرض انهم يحبون ان يرونى ضائعا او ماشى فى طريق خطأ 
الافضل ان ابعد عن مثل هؤلاء الناس 
واقترب من الذى يريد ان يرانى سليم وقريب من الله والكنيسه دائما 
موضوع جميل وجهه نظره رائعه 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

هل وقفت امام دموعك مره​ 
هل حاولت أن تبقي عيناك جافة من الدموع في دنيا تملؤها تلك القلوب القاسيه؟
هل جربت أن ترفع راية التحدي في وجه حظك العاثر؟
هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟
هل حاولت أن تقف وقفة صارمة في وجه أحزانك ولو بابتسامة؟
هل حاولت أن تعايش الفرح برغم حزنك الذي يسكنك؟
هل جربت أن تقف في وجه دموعك وتمنعها من السقوط ؟
هل فكرت بأن الحياة واحدة وحاولت أن تجعلها ذكرى جميلة؟​

*************
تســاؤلات كثيرة تمر بمخيلتي فلا أعلم إن كان للفرح طعم ُ دون أن تسبقه مرارة الحزن
!!
فالأيام تمضي والأحزان تتزاحم بدواخلنا في زمن نحن أحوج فيه إلى السعـــادة
في زمن غاب عنه أصحاب القلوب وكثرت فيه تلك القلوب القــاسية
فإلى متى ونحن لانجيد سوى الاستسلام في شتى أمورنا ؟
فلقد أصبح لكل منا موطناً من الحزن يسكنه ويضع الأغلال والأقفال عليه
ليكتمها بين أحضانه وإذا أختنقت يخرجها لترى النور لا لتذهب
فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي
يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي ونبدأبطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا
..​ 
لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد
بربنا الحبيب​
+++​


----------



## مريم12 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

*موضوع رائع جدااا*
*و يستحق التقيم*
*ميررررسى يا قمر*
*و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



مريم12 قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا*
> 
> *و يستحق التقيم*
> *ميررررسى يا قمر*
> ...


ميرسى يا حبيبة قلبى على زوقك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

موضوع جميييييييييييل اوى يا مانتى بجد
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبى​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييل اوى يا مانتى بجد
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبة قلبى​


ميرسى يا قمر  
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## ماجدة جاد (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

*  موضوع جميل                                        [/COLOR]وبيحصل معانا كتير*                                   وياريت نتحدى الصعاب (الدموع)
                                                ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماجدة جاد (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

:Love_Letter_Open:





ماجدة جاد قال:


> *  موضوع جميل                                        [/COLOR]وبيحصل معانا كتير*                                   وياريت نتحدى الصعاب (الدموع)
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



ماجدة جاد قال:


> * موضوع جميل [/color]وبيحصل معانا كتير* وياريت نتحدى الصعاب (الدموع)
> ربنا يباركك



اولا  اهلا بيكى فى المنتدى 
ثانيا ميرسى على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tota Christ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا *​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

 موضوع جميل جدااا

ومؤثر

الرب يبارككم

شكرا
جدا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



tota christ قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا *​


ميرسى يا قمر وانتى اجمل​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا​
> 
> ومؤثر​
> الرب يبارككم​
> ...


ميررررررررسى لحضرتك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## ارووجة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*




> فلم لا نرسم أوجاعنا على ورقة النسيــان ونضعها في أدراج الرياح لكي
> يتراكم عليها الغبار لتختفي ونبدأبطريقُ يكون في التفاؤل هدفنا


 
وانا عملت هيك  
ميرسي عالموضوع الحلو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟

اجل لا شيء في هذه الدنيا

 يستحق الزعل  يا مانا 

لانه شعاري مال هذه الدنيا سيبقى بها

شكرا للموضوع الرائع القيم

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



> هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟


 
فعلا مفيش شئ في الدنيا 
يستاهل ان الانسان يبكي عليه
او يندم عليها سوئ خطايانا

ميرسي يا مانا
علي موضوعك الرائع
تقبلي مروري وتحياتي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*




> لكي لا تسيطر الأحزان علينـا من جديد
> بربنا الحبيب


 
*اسمحيلى ان اقول لكى *
*ان هذا هو الحل *
*فيجب ان نترك الاحزان ورائنا ونصلى إلى الله لانه قادر *
*ان يجعلنا نعيش فى سعاده ومحبه وسلام*
*موضوع راااااااائع يا مانا *
*ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



ارووجة قال:


> وانا عملت هيك
> ميرسي عالموضوع الحلو
> ربنا يباركك


ميررررررسى ارووجة 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



كليمو قال:


> هل فكرت بأن الدنيا حقيرة و لا تستحق أن نحزن من أجلها؟
> 
> اجل لا شيء في هذه الدنيا
> 
> ...


كلامك صحيح كليمو
ميرررررررسى لردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا مفيش شئ في الدنيا
> 
> يستاهل ان الانسان يبكي عليه
> او يندم عليها سوئ خطايانا​
> ...


كلامك جميل جداااااااا نيفين
ميرررررسى يا قمر نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



kokoman قال:


> *اسمحيلى ان اقول لكى *
> *ان هذا هو الحل *
> *فيجب ان نترك الاحزان ورائنا ونصلى إلى الله لانه قادر *
> *ان يجعلنا نعيش فى سعاده ومحبه وسلام*
> ...


ميرررررررررررسى كوكو لمشاركتك لجميلة  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousteka (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع يامنمونة

وفعلا كلنا بتستسلم للاحزان واليأس بسرعة ناسيين ان الهنا اله فرح

مرررررسي ليكي كتير ياقمر

وربنا معاكي​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



yousteka قال:


> بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع يامنمونة​
> 
> وفعلا كلنا بتستسلم للاحزان واليأس بسرعة ناسيين ان الهنا اله فرح​
> مرررررسي ليكي كتير ياقمر​
> ...


ميرررررررسى يا قمر على كلامك الراائع 
وتشجيعك ليا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*

موضوع رائع جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل وقفت امام دموعك مره*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


ميررررررسى لردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: يجرحونك و يقولون ((دموعك غالية))!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*تم الدمج لتكرار​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 فبراير 2010)

اجمل شى الابتسامه وقت الالم


----------

